# Best lift kit for a solid rear axle KVF650?



## JeepJunkee (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, been creeping the forums for quite some time but haven't gotten around to posting anything. I was able to find a lot of info on lift kits for the newer Brute force machines on the forums but nothing specific on the older machines.

My 2002 KVF 650 is solid rear axle and the two lifts I have found both look much different in design. 

Which lift would you guys recommend? Or are there any pros or cons to either? 

The first is the highlifter lift and the 2nd is the quadboss lift.


Highlifter
High Lifter Products - High Lifter Lift Kit for Kawasaki Prairie 360/650/700, Brute Force 650; Suzuki Twin Peaks 700 (See Applications)

Quadboss
Quadboss Lift Kit 2in EPILK124 Kawasaki KVF650 Prairie 4x4 02 03 | eBay

Thanks


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

eBay brother. Absolutely no difference in the high lifter and the one on eBay for about $30. Been running mine for about a year. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JeepJunkee (Jan 31, 2010)

I havent been able to find a lift for 30 bucks on ebay. They are both around $165.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The HL kit is similar to what I installed on my wifes brute. I got it alot cheaper than what HL wants on ebay. 

I had the same question when I was looking for it. here is the link with Q's and A's and pictures.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/3550-lift-kit-05-sra-650-brute.html

Also the after shots showing the height compared to mine. All I have on mine is 28" swamp lites and HL springs. no lift as of right now.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Search this number 
180585897988
It's the cheap eBay kit I used on both my old sra bikes had to shave a little off the rear lift bracket on each side to fit it right like a thousandth or 2 for the price who cares...


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

search for a prairie 650 lift kit and it should pop up. Theres a couple for about $20


----------



## JeepJunkee (Jan 31, 2010)

Dave mk1 how do you like the ride quality of the highlifter springs? I cant decide between the highlifter springs and the progressive springs.


----------



## JeepJunkee (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the ebay number Nate, 16.99 is a much better deal than 160!


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah its the same thing as the Highlifter kit from what I can tell


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

JeepJunkee said:


> Dave mk1 how do you like the ride quality of the highlifter springs? I cant decide between the highlifter springs and the progressive springs.


Honestly it has been so long since I have had those springs on that I really cant remember how it rode with the stockers on it. It gave me about another inch of clearance though. Kinda stiff but not too bad.


----------

